# 2.51 oz 7'6" Spinner - Phenix K2



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Finished my second K2 build this weekend. Changed it up a bit and used a Fuji SK2 seat and made a palm swell with cork. Entire build came in right at 2.51 oz on a 7'6" Phenix K2 blank (far better than I was hoping!). Sorry some of this pics are out of focus, daylight savings time ruined my early morning sun and the camera wasn't focusing correctly. Guides are a 20,12,8, and (5)5's out to the tip. Cant wait to lay into a good redfish with this!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

More pics

Last one is of my method for cutting the 1/8" rings into 1/16ish rings. Spin it on the drill and lay into it with a hacksaw. At least half the ring survived. :flag:

(Yes, that is jack and coke)


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice work! Now clean up your mess.


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice! That is a light setup.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like you nailed it. I'm diggin those guide wraps. What thread is that? Only thing missing is a Steez hanging off of it, for a total of about 9.4oz.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

^^ LIKE ^^ :cheers:

btw... your desk looks clean compared to mine...


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! I was pretty stoked when I saw how light it was after gluing up the reel seat and grips (2.3 at that point before guides). I was cheering in the living room while the dog stared at me blankly. :ac550:

My wife hates the mess I make. Before every build I first organize the table, putting all my thread away and creating a nice work space. By the end of the build it looks like a bomb went off. Sections of thread EVERYWHERE, and all my spools are all over the place! Once I'm in the "zone", I can't be bothered with cleaning up a "little mess".

The thread is mostly prowrap metallics with the exception of the spiral inlay on the guides. That is this metallic pearl embroydery thread I found at Joanns. It has a shiney pearl color to it on the spool, but once you wrap it it become opaque-ish. It has the properties of sort of taking-on a lighter shade of the color's beside it, so I wanted to use it agianst the blue, green, and purple to see how it looks. 

The cork was where I saved the most weight. Going with mostly high grade rings with 1/16 accent rings on the ends helped out a ton. I still used 1/8" rings on the bottom of the grip and butt, but everythign else was 1/16. I really like these blanks!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You should see my Work area after a few hrs. of fly tying. Building my first rod was a huge mess.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

My first 4 builds were done on the coffee table in the living room until I accidentally epoxied loose change to the table....


----------



## VinceB (Feb 22, 2012)

7'6" at 2.5!!!! Holy cow! Very impressive! Maybe I should send my rods to the doctor! LOL
Keep um coming. The K2s have been huge for Phenix.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job. You did it. Got it where you wanted it. Let's see if it can catch some fish.


----------

